# Shrimp Dying or Moulting?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably a silly question, but give the newbie some slack, lol. I've had shrimp for several months now and I know what the moulted exoskeleton looks like, but I'm wondering if dead shrimp could have the same appearance, or not? Obviously a recently dead one isn't going to look like that, but maybe after some of his buddies have been snacking on him...

I'm just trying to make sure my little guys aren't dying off, and with 30+ in the tank, I can't do a head count to check.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

IME a dead shrimp just fades in color. When molted it is transparent.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've found most full molts look like a hollow shrimp, usually broken behind the head, whereas a dead shrimp looks solid, white or red exoskeleton depending on stage. (from what I've seen) Also if it's been dead for awhile, the other shrimps may have already gotten most of it, molts take longer to get eaten. (have to soften up first I think)
Most dead ones I've seen were obviously not a molt, although I did see one that I though was a molt and wasn't.

Hope this helps


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok cool, sounds like all I'm seeing is moults, which is great news!


----------

